# 2.0 Thermostat removal/bypass



## ridered777 (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys I run a 97 Golf race car in crapcan endurance racing, thermostat/cooling system woes have recent left me scratching my head. Don't know much about ze Germans specific procedures. 

Many cars you can drill/remove the thermostat completely to keep it from being an issue. It's function really isn't necessary (typically) in a racing environment. I'm not sure if that's the culprit yet as I'm in the process still of burping the system after flushing for the 2nd time since the last race. :banghead:. But if it continues to give me issues, I'm hoping to just yoink the t-stat. 

Is there anything in the 2.0 Golf system that would dictate I can not/should not do that on this car? Most the Japanese guys drill holes all around theirs, most domestics are just removed completely. Any advice? 

Coolant system is stock, just running straight water as dictated by racing/track regulations.


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

Make sure that your thermostat is functioning correctly and that your radiator is not partially plugged. We run a 2.0 in crap can racing and have never had a cooling system issue!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Martini-Racers/175740575804511


----------

